# Season Opener



## Minnowhead

Good luck to all the turkey hunters tomorrow!


----------



## T-180

Wish I could go , but have used too much vacation so far this year & have to be frugal. bird numbers look to be a little higher than last year, too.
Everyone be safe & be sure of your target & it's background.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

I'll be hitting public land for the first time. Should be an adventure.


----------



## squid_1

Just spent 2 days for the youth season. Gobbled on roost then got quiet. Actually saw 3 different hens feeding solo. Just a weird 2 days.


----------



## Saugernut

Looks like we might get rained out the first morning.


----------



## bigfish713

2 jakes this am. The wife and I doubled. Wish they were long beards but I can't be happier been in a slump they last few years with little time to go


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Well I saw plenty this morning but with the wind the birds were very spooky! Congrats to those that got it done!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead

Nice double! I had 2 long beards just out of range. They wouldn't leave the hens. Mosquitoes were fierce! Had one drilling into my neck while I was aiming at the birds ! LOL


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

I lucked into a longbeard this morning. Gobbled nice, came on a string. No hens, just he and his two brothers.

Nice work on the jake double. It's been five or six years since I have seen a jake in the woods. It is honestly a little concerning.


----------



## turkeyt

Moody, i have seen less jakes also. Back a few years ago you could see several running around. I have also noticed less clutches of young ones in late spring. I have seen times where there were only 3 or 4 young ones running with hens. I think the ***** put a hurt on nests also since hide prices went way down. Yotes get some birds and that's just fact. I usually hear 3 or 4 birds gobbling in the woods across from my home. I have only heard one bird gobble and that was the last of January. Turkey hunting may end up getting like it was 20 years ago. Back then the gobblers actually had to look for hens and gobbled late into the day on a regular basis.


----------



## Dukczen

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I'll be hitting public land for the first time. Should be an adventure.


I absolutely love harvesting birds on public land. It gives a greater satisfaction as they get pressured more by everyone so I think it also sharpens ur tactics. I never go out on the opener on public I usually wait a few days and hit it up on Thursday and Friday. Lets everyone else run all over and then gives the birds a chance to settle back down.


----------



## Lowerider1029

I also hunt exclusively on public lands but wait until the 2nd week and then hit it hard. i have found by calling softer and often times less it can still be productive.


----------



## chadwimc

Shoot, all I can call in is deer...


----------



## weasel

I got a 21lb 9"beard 3/4" spurs 2 year old Monday at 9:00 am in Guernsey co. I worked 3 different birds had a guy sneak in behind me and cut the birds off he shot 3 times I hope he missed lol good luck to all.


----------



## turkeyt

Had an interesting hunt Tues. Had an irate hen drag a big gobbler in with other hens. I caught a glimpse of her at about 15yds. out from my decoys when a gust of wind almost blew one of my decoys over. She got edgy and then, the landowners kids started yelling while getting in the car to go to school. Game over. Got to love it.


----------

